

Twitter vs Facebook vs Google in 1900s - madhurk
http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=facebook,+twitter,+google&year_start=1800&year_end=2000

======
sova
I had to think about this one for a while, but "twitter" and "google" are real
(rare) words, and "facebook" is just not a word. A discovery that shouldn't
come surprisingly, but does because we're so inundated with branding!

